# Will you pick up and ship/deliver a bike? PUT YOUR STATE ZIP plz!



## bike (Jul 28, 2013)

Perhaps a STICKY here or another category.

I AM  IN CENTRAL NY 13809 (google maps)

Informal networks have worked well for me for either shipping or picking up and delivering to a meet. Posting your willingness here will improve the quality of the thread.


I would think it should be understood that the person doing you a favor would be expected to use reasonable care and follow any packing instructions, but risk of loss has to stay with the person getting the bike- otherwise the person doing the pick up takes on too much risk for doing a favor.

Even if a seller ships, sometimes it would be better to have an experienced bicycle shipper do the job- I know I give instructions to sellers - they get offended- do it their way- (leave the rear fender on) crunch of the fender from the when shipper throws the box on end....

*
Some people are happy to do it as a favor, others will charge- hey time is money. That is to be worked out tween the parties.*

I AM  IN CENTRAL NY 13809 (google maps)

Thoughts?


----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2013)

I've picked up and shipped lots of bikes for people from sellers would not ship. I've also picked up bikes held on to them till they could be delivered to Memory Lane, Ann Arbor, Copake, or Trexlertown. Just so the bikes did not need to be taken apart. I've also be lucky enough to have lots of other people do the same for me. It's good to know people.  And I've also picked up plenty of bikes at the spring Copake auction and trucked them out to Ohio and Mich for the winning bidders. I do that every year. 

  Catfish


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 29, 2013)

i've picked up and shipped many bikes for people.i usually only charge for gas and materials.never for my time.i've become quite well known for my attention to detail and care in packing them up.it depends on the bike,but most the time i'll leave the rear wheel and fender on the bike.the key is plenty of room and NO parts moving around in the box.if you're using bike boxes from a bike shop,always reinforce the ends and corners.have to remember they already went through one trip and are not designed for multiple uses.plus some of the bikes we play with weigh twice what the boxes were actually designed for.another key is lots of pipe foam and zipties.i also remove any axles that might poke through the sides and bag them up and put in a small box in the bottom.
i can recall getting a couple bikes delivered and the disappointment of opening the box only to see a bunch of junk parts.insurance is great,but a perfectly packed bike is better.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Will you pick up and ship/deliver a bike?*

I've used our "members map" many times to locate someone to help me get a bike.
Without the help of forum friends I'd be lost. Too many sellers are clueless to shipping. Many finds are local pickup only.
I want to thank everyone that has made my acquisitions possible.
I too am willing to reciprocate the help to pickup/pack/ship a bike.
I too only charge the minimal but my time or labor is free to those forum members. I take extreme care to get the bike boxes to the correct size to avoid extra freight costs.
And try to keep all loose parts to a minimum.
always willing to help.
I'm located in Va. Beach Va. 23518

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 29, 2013)

I've packed bikes for others because I've been in the same situation where I want a bike but its out of reach.  I charge for my service because packing a bike is PITA and I would never expect someone to do it for me for free.  I think its fine if it stays in the General discussion section, these threads don't come up often and it needs to be seen otherwise it will be a rarely checked on category and people will be just shouting into an echo chamber.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 1, 2013)

*shipping*

Walter branche 34761, central florida , bikes are wrapped in shipping blankets , placed in van , if special instruction is wanted or required , I graduated 6th grade so Whatever is needed or wanted is possible, donations are nice , .sometimes if the bike is rare or special, they will be treated with the highest respect.I have been doing it 40 years, never have had a failure or complication. WALTER BRANCHE -OWNER , OPERATOR ,, VELOCIPEDE VENTURES


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello Walter! Long time no see....I'd like some fresh oysters shipped, overnight, on ice, to Ohio, MLC show, its my birthday, how much would that be??


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Hello Walter! Long time no see....I'd like some fresh oysters shipped, overnight, on ice, to Ohio, MLC show, its my birthday, how much would that be??




Happy birthday!!!


----------



## jpromo (Aug 1, 2013)

This is an interesting idea. I've both shipped and received before. I've used the member map to great success when selecting a member to PM about something.

I'm also happy to pick up and deliver to any MLC show since I'm close enough to attend every one.

Near Ann Arbor, Michigan 48170


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 1, 2013)

in: Los Angeles California 91016, get to San Diego often, up to San Francisco sometimes
shipped many bikes and large items


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Bri!

by the way I'll help out shipping/delivery if anyone needs.....I'm in southern Ohio...45107


----------



## bike (Aug 1, 2013)

*Yes and very well packed too!*



jpromo said:


> This is an interesting idea. I've both shipped and received before. I've used the member map to great success when selecting a member to PM about something.
> 
> I'm also happy to pick up and deliver to any MLC show since I'm close enough to attend every one.
> 
> Near Ann Arbor, Michigan 48170




Thanks for shipping me my CL RM CT!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Near Augusta, GA 30824. I've also picked up bikes for members and delivered them to MLC. Thanks to the folks that have helped me with getting stuff from the four corners as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 21, 2013)

Northwest U.S. you can look me up on the member map.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 21, 2013)

23225 zip code and I can pick up for gas it takes to get there and boxing is 45.00, which is assurance over any bicycle shop it is done right (I accept trades).
I do travel in my job (VA, MD, DC, some of WV) and can get something if the seller can wait up to a couple of weeks.
Now, if it is something I myself want, things get awkward and...
Chris


----------



## JOEL (Aug 22, 2013)

Birmingham Al 35205

Delivery to Ohio, Indiana, Mi, Pa meets.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Sep 4, 2013)

Id love to pay it forward...especially if I want an unreachable bike in the future. 
   I'm in So. Cal. Corona, 92882. 

I'm looking for someone in Kansas City, Mo tight now.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 8, 2013)

Tullahoma, TN 37388. 75 miles from Huntsville, AL, and Chattanooga & Nashville, TN. I go up I-65 to Indianapolis area 3 or 4 times a year, passing through Louisville, etc.


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 13, 2013)

Near Albany , New York 12158


----------



## bike (Sep 20, 2013)

*Boost for fall shows trexlertown hershey ml etc!*

Bump it up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Sep 20, 2013)

*western ny*

will help if I can 14063 ...Tom


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 20, 2013)

97138 here. Will trade shipping duties for bikes or bike parts or even good deals on either.


----------



## TammyN (Sep 29, 2013)

*Hartford CT?*

Anyone near Hartford CT who could pick up and pack/ship a bike for a reasonable fee?


----------



## cda_cruisers (Oct 5, 2013)

*Anyone in Virginia near Timberville?*

I dont know if this is the place to post but i need someone to pick up a bike for me from Timberville, Virginia 22853. Help! Reasonable price for pack and will pay actual cost of shipping and materials. I have parts for trade for services as well. LMK!!!!


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Ohio pick up needed*

I lined it up.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 18, 2013)

*Detroit area; Windsor, Canada & Northern lower to Mid michigan*

Detroit shop . I can pack & ship & Deliver to ML also. Just cover my cost.
     48236 & 48017 & 48656 zip codes & Between


----------



## slick (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm your huckleberry if the bike is in the central California area. I live in Modesto which is 1 hour south of Sacramento, and 1.5 hours east of the bay area. I can pickup and ship for gas money. I usually have bike boxes sitting here and wrapping material from other bikes. I can travel other distances a little further for gas money as well or store the bike for free for a few months if need be. Hit me up gang.


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 27, 2014)

*I need someone*

I live in San Diego but have about 25 bikes in Central WI.  If anyone has a large truck and is driving across country let me know.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 27, 2014)

*Denver*

I could do a pick up in a bind.  Denver, CO and the front range.  80214


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Las Vegas anyone??*

Hello fellow members. I may need some help getting a bike from the N. Las Vegas area to Los Angeles. Before I make plans to call in (cough..cough) sick, I thought I'd see if any felllow Cabe'rs were planning to travel from LV to LA this week/weekend. I need to transport a very special girl here and thought I'd ask. If not, looks like I'm coming down with the 24hr flu. Believe me, she's worth missing a day's pay over. Thanks!


----------



## bike (Feb 2, 2014)

*Can anyone pick up a bike in EAST HADDAM, CT? near MIDDLETOWN for Copake/ML delivery?*

please email xhtc@yahoo.com or shipping thanks


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 6, 2014)

Local pickup around Chicago. I typically charge $800 or next of kin for the service. I ship items in one box. If it requires more than one box I will throw out the parts that require the other box  I also don't do windows. Item must be paid for prior to pickup. If you are very picky about how you want it packed please post all your desires on a sheet of paper. Mail it to someone who cares. Just kiddin. Maybe....


----------



## bike (Mar 9, 2014)

*what about*



Sped Man said:


> Local pickup around Chicago. I typically charge $800 or next of kin for the service. I ship items in one box. If it requires more than one box I will throw out the parts that require the other box  I also don't do windows. Item must be paid for prior to pickup. If you are very picky about how you want it packed please post all your desires on a sheet of paper. Mail it to someone who cares. Just kiddin. Maybe....




trucking to ml/AA?


----------



## joseywales (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm in central Nebraska, Grand Island 68801. Will pick up pack ship, only charge for gas required to get the bike. 

Sent from my Le Pan TC802A using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2014)

Need help in WV....anybody?


----------



## Hb Twinn (Apr 23, 2014)

*I'm in sunny Huntington Bch, ca*

I can always help pick up or pack and ship bikes. I appreciate all the help from other cabers when i need help.
Located in sunny Southern California


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 18, 2014)

*Lakewood ohio pick up to ship to ca?*

Anybody near lakewood ohio that can pick up a bike and ship? Please contact me.
Thanks, don 714.767.0576

And i can also do a pivk up and ship from so. Cal if needed.


----------



## killiamsdad (Jun 24, 2014)

*bike help and storage*

I'm in the big town of woodstock ga 30188.

Dont mind helping out just cover expenses.

I can store a bike if needed also.

Richard


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Another Georgia person! Welcome to the CABE. V/r Shawn


----------



## nj_shore (Jul 3, 2014)

Central NJ, 07719.  Have a cool shop, Automotive Heating & Cooling... so I have plenty shipping supplies.  
Always willing to help a caber.


----------



## cda_cruisers (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone near Augusta or Bangor Maine?


Need a x-53 chain-guard and fork. Also looking for a beehive springer for a girls jc higgins.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 15, 2014)

I'd help out. I'm 30 minutes north of Charlotte, NC and 30 minutes East of Adam (Rustinkerer)


----------



## OzBiker (Dec 16, 2014)

Great idea..

I may need to use some assistance in the future...


I am willing to help any fellow forumites should I be able to... 

I offer this service free of charge 

I am in Perth, Western Australia, so not really likely that I will be called on.. 


https://www.google.com.au/maps/place/Perth+WA/@-31.9688837,115.9313409,10z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x2a32966cdb47733d:0x304f0b535df55d0?hl=en


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Anyone near Milwaukee, WI? It would be really great if you were also attending spring MLC so we could avoid shipping hassles. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm in the milwaukee area.  South east Wisconsin to be exact


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Picked up one today in Plymouth, MA. Mailing it to OR. tomorrow.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you for that BTW!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Thank you for that BTW!!




Happy to help!


----------



## bikiba (Mar 11, 2015)

in NYC ... happy to help anyone in need


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 12, 2015)

With the network we have on thecabe and looking at the map, I think we could, if people are willing, have a really good system for moving bikes around the country. I've moved bikes for people while on my travels around the country before. I always enjoy meeting new people and of course looking at other's bikes. When I get back to the states I'd be game to help a brother out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 12, 2015)

militarymonark said:


> With the network we have on thecabe and looking at the map, I think we could, if people are willing, have a really good system for moving bikes around the country. I've moved bikes for people while on my travels around the country before. I always enjoy meeting new people and of course looking at other's bikes. When I get back to the states I'd be game to help a brother out.




Hey Patrick,
     Do you have your return assignment yet? When are you due to PCS? V/r Shawn


----------



## ratcycle (Apr 4, 2015)

Who is close Minneapolis and is willing to ship to Wisconsin?


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 4, 2015)

Bikes in the City of Los Angeles west of Downtown, or El Segundo/Torrance area.
I can help. PM or email me.


----------



## wspeid (May 18, 2015)

Anyone near Olney, Illinois 62450 anytime soon?  I'm trying to arrange a pickup/ship.

Thanks.

- Bill


----------



## izee2 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm looking at a bike in the Pomona CA area. Anyone close by that would be able to help get it to the east coast? Its not a  done deal yet just checking my options If it does happen. 
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2015)

I need some help from someone near Baton Rouge. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone in Elizabethtown Pa. Willing to pick up and ship a bike to California,

Desperately need help soon.

Thanks Cabers


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Im in northern Ohio I can help 44139


----------



## STRADALITE (Dec 13, 2015)

Grafton Mass. 
I might some assistance with a bike near Worcester Mass. Need shipping to San Diego.


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2016)

Did you get it? 



STRADALITE said:


> Grafton Mass.
> I might some assistance with a bike near Worcester Mass. Need shipping to San Diego.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 5, 2016)

catfish said:


> Did you get it?




Yes I did. 
Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 21, 2016)

ANYONE NEAR WAYNE CO IN DETROIT/ GROSSE LLE, SEE A BIKE I WANT. EMAILED SELLER TO SEE IF THEY WILL SHIP BUT INCASE THEY DONT COULD SOMEONE SHIP FOR ME THANKS


----------



## bikebozo (May 10, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> in: Los Angeles California 91016, get to San Diego often, up to San Francisco sometimes
> shipped many bikes and large items



 I have a 24 inch bike needing to get picked up and shipped , or taken to the torrance California bike shop , is there any help for me available ??   thank you ,   branchewalter@yahoo.com --407 697 3999


----------



## Vincer (May 29, 2016)

Are there any CABE members that would be willing to  help a fellow member and pick up a bike in Terre Haute Indiana and ship it to California? Thank you.

Vince


----------



## XBPete (May 30, 2016)

I will be glad to help within an hour drive of 12966 in way upper New York near Canada, will not do any Canadian pickups.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 30, 2016)

Okay, okay, if you have been here awhile and do nice things for others I will fetch around 49120.  SW MI.  Not detroit, Not Chicago, not if you have 5 posts and saw this $200 bike you gotta have in Indianapolis.  Crusty old members that help folks out I will go out of my way for,.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 30, 2016)

I will help ship a bike. I live in Visalia CA, 93277.

JG


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2016)

XBPete said:


> I will be glad to help within an hour drive of 12966 in way upper New York near Canada, will not do any Canadian pickups.




Good to know!  Thanks.


----------



## XBPete (May 30, 2016)

I would do Canada but they don't want me there any more,,,,, geesh, get caught with a joint in 1986 and you become persona non grata!


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2016)

XBPete said:


> I would do Canada but they don't want me there any more,,,,, geesh, get caught with a joint in 1986 and you become persona non grata!




I know people who can't go there because of speeding tickets... Plus now you need a passport just to get into America's Attic....


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm in Central Illinois [61610].... Willing to help. PM [conversation] Me!


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> I'm in Central Illinois.... Willing to help. PM [conversation] Me!




Thanks!


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 21, 2016)

Need help picking up a bike in Maplewood, Mn,and shipping to Oxnard,Ca.93035. Help!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luchotocado (Jun 21, 2016)

I can help in the Florida Alabama Panhandle.
32569 zipcode.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 2, 2016)

need someone to pack and ship TX to Maine


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 2, 2016)

locomotion said:


> need someone to pack and ship TX to Maine



Where in TX? My brother lives there.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone in the state for Iowa?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 6, 2016)

Oxnard,Ca.93035

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Jul 7, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Anyone in the state for Iowa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



There's no one near Iowa City, Iowa?
Wow. ...Need help guys

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 13, 2016)

Anybody in Ocala FL that can pickup and store a bike for me for a while? 
I would pick up late next month.

Thank you


----------



## Artifex (Aug 4, 2016)

Probably not a lot in my area - Omaha Nebraska, 68134.  No charge for my time, I appeciate the opportunity to pay it forward, but $5 for a roll of tape would be appreciated (and I use at least a whole roll). I will treat your bike as if it were my own.


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 25, 2016)

Can someone pick up and ship a bike in Lee, New Hampshire to me in New York 13839 zip? It is a 20 inch muscle bike.
LMK what how much $ you need to do it.
 Thanks for any help.... Jaxon


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Jaxon said:


> Can someone pick up and ship a bike in Lee, New Hampshire to me in New York 13839 zip? It is a 20 inch muscle bike.
> LMK what how much $ you need to do it.
> Thanks for any help.... Jaxon



We have a few members in NH. Hopefully someone will help you out.


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2016)

https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...d3ceb82aaf1e29c!8m2!3d43.122244!4d-71.0120127


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm in wichita ks if anybody sees anything on cl that they can't live without.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 21, 2016)

Trying to work out shipping a bike..Anyone able and available in the Pueblo, CO 81006 area??


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 21, 2016)

Anyone near Brooklyn NY. Need help with pickup, packing, and shipping.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 21, 2016)

Anyone near Madison WI. Will trade a yellow band 2 speed hub to whom ever can pick up, box and drop off at FedEx a black 26" Schwinn Racer for me. I'll pay for the shipping through bike flights and email label to you. I would really appreciate it. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking for bicycle transportation from Tennessee to either New Mexico or Pennsylvania.  I bought this Montrose months ago and haven't been able to retrieve it.  Please PM, call or text: 717-554-2176 or email: brant@bmgart.com  I will gladly pay for the ride!  I would also be open to ideas that get the bike closer to one of these states.


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone near Savannah, TN for a pickup


----------



## Cheezer (Jan 26, 2017)

Anybody near Baltimore MD that is available to pick up a bike Friday (tomorrow) Jan 27 between 1 - 6? Send me a conversation


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2017)

Cheezer said:


> Anybody near Baltimore MD that is available to pick up a bike Friday (tomorrow) Jan 27 between 1 - 6? Send me a conversation




Sweater Sam is in Baltimore. You might have to call him. There are a few other bike people in that area too. Hopefully someone can help you out.


----------



## Cheezer (Jan 26, 2017)

catfish said:


> Sweater Sam is in Baltimore. You might have to call him. There are a few other bike people in that area too. Hopefully someone can help you out.




Thanks,


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 26, 2017)

Love going to Baltimore for inner harbor, but it's a 2 hour trip for me.


----------



## ChopESurf (Feb 5, 2017)

I found someone who will pick up "your" bike, or "purchased" bike from anywhere in the States. He will deliver the bike without need for disassembly, and is very reasonable. here is his info.-
Steven Wall
616-329-7501
Design Transport LLC
Redline Transport Service


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

acaucasoid said:


> I found someone who will pick up "your" bike, or "purchased" bike from anywhere in the States. He will deliver the bike without need for disassembly, and is very reasonable. here is his info.-
> Steven Wall
> 616-329-7501
> Design Transport LLC
> Redline Transport Service





Just curious what do you call "reasonable"? V/r Shawn


----------



## ChopESurf (Feb 5, 2017)

Cost is negotiable, I can usually get a large heavy tank bike, picked up, wrapped in blankets & delivered for $120-$150. Depends on if he has other deliveries close to yours, and how quick you need it. I am in CA, and he is I believe based out of Michigan.


----------



## Junkhunter (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm in CT very good at packing bikes. Will be attending Copake. I keep all sizes bike boxes in my garage.


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 26, 2017)

anyone near st louis or florissant missouri -that can help , easy job pack and send -will pay ,,  help a brother of the wheel out ,,  thanks   walter branche


 

 

 orlando florida , 34761 ,,   407 697 3999


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> anyone near st louis or florissant missouri -that can help , easy job pack and send -will pay ,,  help a brother of the wheel out ,,  thanks   walter branche



@rollfaster


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 3, 2017)

Need bike picked up in Pennsylvania. Either shipped or delivered to ML. Will pay in cash or parts.


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 13, 2021)

Anyone in Bakersfield, California, that could pack and ship a 2000-or-so mountain bike? Thanks


----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm in Buffalo NY, 14202.
I can't really pick up but ive shipped many bikes. I Run Rick Cycle Shop, you can always have someone drop it off to me and I can ship It for you


----------

